# micro guide spacing??



## KWillis

Hey fellas I was wondering if y'all could give me some measurements that u use when spacing micro guides on a 7th ft rod..


----------



## Terry G.

story i get is 1 per ft plus the tiptop


----------



## d4rdbuilder

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/staticguide.html

Learn this and you'll never have to worry about the placement of guides again...

With the micros your going to require a few more guides than normal and your still going to touch the blank with the guides on top. That's why I spiral all my micro rods. Just make sure you have a smooth or uniform curve to the line as you load the blank.

Regards,
Doug


----------



## ellisredfish

Doug's suggestion is right on. I follow the steps in the library article. I start by using an 8 oz. weight to stress the rod and add more weight if I need too. I recently built on two Batson XP845 blanks. These are seven foot popping blanks. I started on the butt with a size 10, 8, 6, then 6 size 4's to the tip. Here are the measurements starting with the tip guide: 3", 6 1/2", 10 3/4", 15", 20",26", 33", 41", and finally 51". The distance from the middle of the casting reel seat to the butt guide is 21 inches. These rods cast well with these guide placements.


----------



## ellisredfish

I forgot to add that these guides are all on top. The line will touch the blanks in a couple of places but that doesn't bother me as long as the line doesn't go below the blank.


----------



## KWillis

Thanks fellas!!


----------

